# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Հոգեբանական օգնություն նոր ծննդաբերած մայրիկներին

## Cassiopeia

Շատ նորաթուխ մայրիկներ երեխայի ծննդից հետո մի քանի ամիս շարունակ չեն կարողանում գտնել իրենց քունը մանկիկի անքնության պատճառով ու այդ իրավիճակը, պատահում է, շարունակվում է բավական երկար ժամանակ։ Ու դա մայրիկներին ահավոր ընկճում է, հոգեբանորեն, ու ինչու չէ, նաև ֆիզիկապես  ճնշում։ 
Ասում են, թե  քառասունքից հետո երեխայի վարքագիծը կտրուկ շրջադարձ է կատարում՝ եթե գիշերը չէր քնում, սկսում է քնել, կամ հակառակը։ 
Կիսվեք ձեր փորձով, խորհուրդներ տվեք նորաթուխ մայրիկներին։

----------

keyboard (28.03.2012)

----------


## Mankik

Հետաքրքիր թեմա, հատկապես մոտ օրերս իմ փոքրիկս պիտի ծնվի: Առայժմ հոգեպես, նաեւ մտքով պատրաստվում եմ ոչ միայն անքնության, այլեւ նյարդային, սոցիալական եւ ուրիշ շատ պայմաններին:

----------


## Mankik

Քանի որ 3 երեխա ունեմ արդեն, կգրեմ իմ փորձի մասին:
1. Քնի մասին: Առաջին եւ երկրորդ երեխաների ժամանակ, ամեն կողմից զգուշացնում էին, որ երեխային գիշերը կողքիս չդնեմ: Ես էլ խելոք հետեւում էի զգուշացումներին: 2-3 տարի ես տանջված մայր էի՝ չքնած, հոգնած, անտարբեր շրջապատի նկատմամբ: 
Երբ ծնվեց 3-րդ երեխան,  առաջին 2 ամիսը նույն վիճակում էի: Մի գիշեր այնքան հոգնած էի (ժամը մոտ 1-ն էր), երբ երեխան լացեց, վերցրեցի երեխային, դրեցի կողքիս կերակրելու... Զարթնել եմ առավոտյան ժ.7-ին. քունս առած, հանգստացած, առույգ: 2 տարի երեխան կողքիս է քնել: Կարեւորը, քունս առնում էի, եւ նյարդերս հանգիստ էին: Փոքրիկս 2 տարի 4 ամսական հոժար կամքով գնաց մյուս սենյակ քույրիկի ու եղբոր հետ քնելու: 
Միասին քնել ամեն մեկին խորհուրդ չեմ կարող տալ: Որոշ առումներով միասին քնելը երեւի թե վտանգավոր է: Մայրը ինքը պիտի զգա երեխան իր կողքին ապահով է՞, թե ոչ:

2. Մի ուրիշ հարց էլ կա: Նորածին երեխան առաջին մի քանի ամիսների ընթացքում վերցնում է մայրիկի ուշադրության 80%: Մյուս երեխաները կամ պետք է համբերատար սպասեն, թե երբ մաման իրենց էլ բաժին կհասնի, կամ որպես օրենք փոխում են իրենց բնավորությունը, վարքագիծը:
Ես հիմա փորձում եմ գտնել խելամիտ ելք իմ ուշադրությունը հնարավորին չափով բաշխել բոլոր երեխաներիս, որը շատ կարեւոր է:

----------

Apsara (06.06.2012), Ariadna (28.03.2012), Cassiopeia (28.03.2012), ivy (28.03.2012), keyboard (28.03.2012), Smokie (29.03.2012), Ֆոտոն (29.03.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ես էն երջանիկ մամաներից եմ, որ էդպես էլ չիմացավ, թե ինչ է անքուն գիշերը: 
Իմ բալիկը սկզբից ևեթ ամբողջ գիշեր քնում է: Ու պետք էլ չի քնացնել: Դնում եմ մահճակալին, երաժշտություն միասցնում, հինգ րոպեից քնած է լինում: Էդպես ամեն օր երեկոյան 8 անց կես քնում է, առավոտյան 7 անց կես, 8-ին արթնանում: Ցերեկն էլ է նորմալ քնում:
Էնպես որ, բախտս բերեց, էդ անքնության սարսափները ինձ շրջանցեցին...

Ինձ թվում է, փոքր երեխա ունեցող մամային ավելի շատ ֆիզիկական օգնություն է պետք, էդ որ լինի, էլ հոգեբանականին հերթը չի հասնի:  :Jpit: 
Պետք է կողքին օգնող լինի՝ ամուսինը կամ ուրիշ հարազատներ, որ կինը շունչ քաշելու ու իրենով զբաղվելու ժամանակ ունենա: Թեկուզ պարզ մի բան՝ կարողանա գոնե մեկ-մեկ տնից դուրս գալ՝ առանց երեխայի: Լրիվ չկորցնի իր ազատությունը, չդառնա միայն երեխային կպած մայր,  իր հետարքրությունների համար ժամանակ ունենա, իր սովորական կյանքը գոնե մի քիչ կարողանա պահպանել: Թե չէ իսկապես շատ ծանր կլինի... Թե ֆիզիկապես, թե հոգեբանորեն:
Դրա համար շատ կարևոր է, որ կողքից օգնողներ լինեն, ամբողջ հոգսը չթողնեն կնոջ ուսերին: Թե չէ մարդ լրիվ կկոտրվի...

----------

Ariadna (28.03.2012), armen9494 (28.03.2012), Cassiopeia (28.03.2012), erexa (28.03.2012), keyboard (28.03.2012), Smokie (29.03.2012), Vardik! (20.10.2013), Ֆոտոն (29.03.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

Մենք որ հիվանդանոցից տուն եկանք, աղջիկս 3 օր քնում էր առավոտյան 6-7-ին, ամբողջ գիշեր լացում էր, ես էլ գրկած ման էի գալիս։ Ամուսինս էդ ժամանակ դեռ վախենում էր իրեն կպնել  :Jpit:  Հետո սկսեց քնել մի քիչ, դնում էի տեղը, մի կես ժամից նորից արթնանում էր, ինձ էլ էդ ժամանակ շատ դժվար էր պառկած տեղից վեր կանալը, կեսարյանով էի ունեցել ու ստիպված սկսեցի կողքիս քնեցնել։ Էդպես էլ իր մահճակալը մնաց որպես դեկորացիա, առավոտյան դնում եմ մի քիչ մոբայլով ուրախանում ա, մինչև ես հագնվեմ, անկողինները հավաքեմ, բայց երբեք չի քնում մեջը, ոչ գիշերը, ոչ ցերեկը։ Հա, մինչև 2.5 ամսականն էլ քնում էր գիշերվա 2-ին, ու մի անգամ արթնանում էր 6-ի կողմերը, ուտում նորից քնում։ Հիմա արդեն սկսել ա 10:30 քնել, 4 ամսական ա, գիշերն էլ 1-2 անգամ արթնանում ա, բայց էլի գոհ եմ, հիմա գոնե քնում ենք։ Ցերեկն էլ նորմալ չի քնում, քնում ա ձեռքիս, հենց դնում եմ արթնանում ա, էրեխուս մանկությունը անցնում է համակարգչի դիմաց, ինքը ձեռքիս քնած, ես կոմպի դիմաց նստած  :Smile:  Բացարձակ ոչ մի օգնող չունեմ հենց առաջին օրվանից, մեկը որ գոնե կես ժամ գրկի, կամ գոնե հարդուկը անի, կամ ճաշը եփի, ամեն ինչ ինքս եմ անում։ Բայց մտածում եմ, որ ժամանակավոր ա էդ ամեն ինչը, կսկսի քայլել, ավելի հեշտ կլինի, չնայած ասում են ավելի դժվար ա լինում, բայց գոնե գրկիս չի լինի, իսկ երես առածը անվերջ գրկված վիճակ ա պահանջում։ Կարծում եմ, որ եթե օգնող չունես, պետք ա հասուն տարիքում երեխա ունենաս, էդ դեպքում շատ ավելի հանգիստ ես նայում էդ ամեն ինչին։ Ու միշտ պետք ա մտածել, որ երեխան էնքան մեծ երջանկություն ա, որ ցանկացած հոգնածություն դրա կողքին ոչինչ ա։  Իհարկե մարդ ես, մեկ մեկ նյարդերդ չեն դիմանում, երբեմն ինձ բռնացնում եմ էն մտքի վրա, որ ինձ թվում ա, թե դիտավորյալ ա ինձ տանջում, հետո ինքս իմ մտքերից ամաչում եմ, նայում եմ անմեղ դեմքին, լացս գալիս ա ։ՃՃՃՃ Մի խոսքով, միակ բանը, որ պետք է մտածես էն ա, որ էս ամեն ինչը ժամանակավոր է ու հետո կարոտով ես հիշելու հենց էդ տարիքը երեխայիդ։ Ինձ որ սկսում են դաստիարակել, որ ձեռքի եմ սովորեցրել, չի կարելի և այլն, միշտ մտածում եմ, որ հա, ասենք թե սովորել ա, էրեխուս էդպես ա ավելի հանգիստ ու ապահով, հո մինչև քառասուն տարեկան ձեռիս չի քնելու, մի քիչ կմեծանա, խելոք կպառկի, կքնի, ինչի՞ համար հիմա իրան զրկեմ էդ հաճույքից, էդ ապահովության զգացումից, որ ինքը մամային կպած ա  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (06.06.2012), Cassiopeia (28.03.2012), erexa (28.03.2012), ivy (28.03.2012), Mankik (28.03.2012), murmushka (05.05.2013), Դեկադա (28.03.2012), Ձայնալար (28.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (28.03.2012), Ուլուանա (07.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (29.03.2012)

----------


## ivy

Մի բան էլ ասեմ: Բացի ֆիզիկական օգնությունից, հուզական աջակցությունն էլ շատ կարևոր է, հատկապես՝ ամուսնու կողմից:
Հետծննդաբերական դեպրեսիան ահագին տարածված երևույթ է: Երբ ամբողջ կյանքդ միանգամից փոխվում է, դրան գումարվում է հոգնածությունն ու հորմանալ դաշտի կտրուկ փոփոխությունը, դա հաճախ բերում է հուզական ծանր վիճակի: Էստեղ շատ կարևոր է, որ կինը հնարավորինս շատ ջերմություն ստանա, սատարման ու գովասանքի խոսքեր լսի, շատ սիրված զգա իրեն: 
Ոչ միայն երեխան է հոգատարության ու խնամքի կարիք զգում, այլ նաև նորաթուխ մայրիկը: 
Էդ շրջանում հաճախ ամբողջ ուշադրությունը բևեռվում է երեխայի վրա, ամուսիններից ամեն մեկը մնում է ստվերում: Ու ամեն մեկը իր հերթին կարող է իրեն անտեսված զգալ: Շատ կարևոր է չմոռանալ իրար մասին, հոգատար և ուշադիր լինել միմյանց հանդեպ: Հիշել, որ բացի «հայր» և «մայր» լինելուց, շարունակում եք մնալ «կին» և «ամուսին»:

----------

armen9494 (28.03.2012), Cassiopeia (28.03.2012), dvgray (29.03.2012), Mankik (28.03.2012), Smokie (29.03.2012), Անի Ներկարար (26.06.2012), Ֆոտոն (29.03.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

Ivy  ջան, ես ինչքան հասկացա էստեղ մայրիկներին ենք խորհուրդներ տալիս, ոչ թե հայրիկներին։ Հիմա եթե որևէ մեկի ամուսինը էդքան քնքուշ չի, կարդա, ավելի կդեպրեսվի։ Էդ կապակցությամբ մի խորհուրդ ևս իմ կողմից  :Jpit:  Եթե ամուսինը առանձնապես չի փոխում իր վերաբերմունքը երեխայից հետո, միշտ մտածեք, որ էդ էրեխուն առաջին հերթին ձեզ համար եք ունեցել, կնոջ համար ա դա գերագույն հաճույք ու նպատակ՝ մայր դառնալը, մտածեք, որ եթե ասեր ամուսնանանք, պայմանով, որ երեխա չենք ունենալու, չէիք ամուսնանա էդ մարդու հետ։ Դե ուրեմն մուննաթ մի էկեք ձեր ամուսինների վրա, եթե միակ թերությունը դա է, դիմացեք, մեծացրեք ձեր բալիկին՝ հնարավորինս քիչ մեղավորներ փնտրելով ու եթե ստացվի՝ նաև քիչ ներվեր քայքայելով, դրանք դեռ շատ են պետք գալու։  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (28.03.2012), Geson (04.05.2012), murmushka (05.05.2013), Ֆոտոն (29.03.2012)

----------


## Firegirl777

Մի քիչ պատմեմ իմ փորձից, իմ  փոքրիկը ծնվեց ու հենց առաջին օրվանից ինքն իր համար ռեժիմ էր մշակել, 3 ժամ քնում կես ժամ ուտում, ու մինչև 4 ամսական այդ ռեժիմին էր, հետո սկսեց գիշերներն ավելի երկար քնել, մի խոսքով բավականին խելոք երեխա էր…
Չնայած այդ ամենին իմ մոտ այդ շրջանում ահավոր դեպրեսիվ վիճակ էր, չնայած որ մամաս ու մորաքույրս օգնում էին ինձ ինչով կարողանում էին… Բայց դե ուտելուց փոքրիկս ահավոր ցավեցնում էր, էնպես որ համար ամբողջ օրը մի կերպ կծկված ման էի գալիս, իսկ գիշերը քունս չառնելու պատճառով սկսել էի իրականությունն ու երազը խառնել իրար, ահավոր էր, որ հիշում եմ սրթսրթում եմ, Շատ անկապ երազներ էի տեսնում, որոնք ազդում էին վրաս, հիմա մտածում եմ այն ժամանակ էսպես կարելի էր անել, էնպես, բայց այդ ժամանակահատվածում անջատված ման էի գալիս, չէի կարողանում ուշքի գալ…
Այ էսպես

----------

Apsara (06.06.2012), Ֆոտոն (29.03.2012)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց Կորյունի առաջին  ամիսը մտքիցս թռել են։ Երևի գիշերը հանգիստ է եղել, կամ էլ հետվիրահատական վիճակս ավելի ներվայնացնող է եղել, քան երեխայի լացն ու անքնությունը։ 
Դեռ ծննդատանը մանկաբույժները խորհուրդ տվեցին երեխային չօրորել, նրան ծննդյան առաջին օրից սովորեցնում են պառկել և քնել։ Հիվանդանոցում այդպես էր։ Տանն էլ թույլ չտվեցի, որ օրորվելուն սովորի։ Կողքս քնելը բացառվում էր։ Կերակրելու համար գիշերը նստում էի, կիսահենվում քնածս կամ երեխայի լացից արթնացած ամուսնուս ու էդպես երեխային կերակրում, ապա դնում օրորոցի մեջ ու, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, քնում էր։ Հիշում եմ նաև, որ քառասունքից հետո իսկապես կտրուկ փոխվեց երեխան։ Կամ էլ իրոք կեսարյանի հետևանքները մնացին ետևում ու արդեն կարողանում էի հանգիստ քնել։ 
Կողքը քնելու մասին. կարծում եմ այդ դեպքում երեխան մորը ավելի է կապվում ու դա էլ մի խիստ պատճառ է, որ նա անընդմեջ պահանջում է գրկվել։ Կորյունն իսկզբանե գրկվելուց էլ է զրկվել։ Քանի որ մենակ պիտի մեծացնեի երեխային, ապա տան հոգսերն ու երեխային գրկելը մի քիչ իրար հակասող էին դառնում։ 

Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ երկրորդս էլ Կորյունի նման հեշտ կպահվի։

----------

ivy (28.03.2012), Ֆոտոն (29.03.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ivy  ջան, ես ինչքան հասկացա էստեղ մայրիկներին ենք խորհուրդներ տալիս, ոչ թե հայրիկներին։ Հիմա եթե որևէ մեկի ամուսինը էդքան քնքուշ չի, կարդա, ավելի կդեպրեսվի։


Ես ընդհանուր գրել եմ, թե նոր մայրացած կնոջն ինչ է անհրաժեշտ: Թե դրանից ով խորհուրդ կառնի, ով չէ, արդեն կարդացողի գործն է:  :Smile: 
Թե ամուսինը ոչ մի ձևով չի օժանդակում իր նոր մայրացած կնոջը (հաջորդ հարցն է, թե ում է պետք նման ամուսինը), ապա միշտ էլ կարելի է ուրիշ հարազատ մեկին գտնել, ով գոնե հուզականորեն կաջակցի առաջին ամիսներին: Քույր, ընկերուհի, հարևանուհի...

----------

Smokie (29.03.2012)

----------


## dvgray

տղամարդիկ պարտավոր են կիսել կնոջ հոգսերը; և դա պետք է արվի միշտ;  խելամիտ է այն կինը, ով կարողանում է ստիպել իր ամուսնուն դա անել; ու կրկնակի խելացի է այն կինը, ով դա անում է անյպես, որ ամուսինը իր այդ աշխատանքից իրեն ավելի տղամարդ զգա; կինը տղամարդում պարտավոր է կապել երեխային, խնդրելով օգնել իրենց տնային բոլոր գործերում, նամանավանդ եթե դրանք կապված են երեխայի հետ; 
չի կարելի դրան մատների արանքով նայել; համոզված եմ, որ այդ համատեղ "աշխատանքն" է միայն իրականում դնում Ընտանքին հիմքերը, ու դրա վրա հետագա տունը կառուցում; չի կարելի ամուսնու փոխարեն դիմել այլ անձի; եղեք համարռ ու հաշվենկատ ու արդյունքները չեն ուշանա; ոչ մի կեսուր ու ընկերուհի էլ չպետք է փոխարինի ամուսնուն;

----------

Apsara (06.06.2012), Cassiopeia (29.03.2012), ivy (29.03.2012), Ripsim (29.03.2012), Ամպ (30.03.2012), Ուլուանա (07.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (06.04.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

էս գրքում շատ հետաքրքիր բաներ կան Уильям и Марта Серз "Ваш малыш от рождения до двух лет", ինտերնետում կա։ Օրինակ հենց էս հեղինակն է ասում, որ պետք չէ խուսափել երեխային հետդ քնեցնելուց, կամ շատ գրկելուց, որ երեխան կարիք ունի մորը կպած լինել։ Դա կարդալուց հետո մի տեսակ ավելի հանգիստ եմ էրեխուս երես տալիս  :Smile:

----------

ivy (29.03.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես ընդհանուր գրել եմ, թե նոր մայրացած կնոջն ինչ է անհրաժեշտ: Թե դրանից ով խորհուրդ կառնի, ով չէ, արդեն կարդացողի գործն է: 
> Թե ամուսինը ոչ մի ձևով չի օժանդակում իր նոր մայրացած կնոջը (հաջորդ հարցն է, թե ում է պետք նման ամուսինը), ապա միշտ էլ կարելի է ուրիշ հարազատ մեկին գտնել, ով գոնե հուզականորեն կաջակցի առաջին ամիսներին: Քույր, ընկերուհի, հարևանուհի...


Րիպ ջան, բնականաբար հետդ 100% համաձայն եմ, ասածս էն է, որ եթե չկա էդ աջակցությունը պետք չի վհատվել, դեպրեսվել, արդյունքում հոգեկան խնդիրներ ձեռք բերել, դրա արդյունքում էլ էրեխուն գիժ սարքել, ուրախացեք էն լավով, որ ունեք։ Ես ընդամենը հոգեբանական օգնություն եմ ցուցաբերում հիմա ։ՃՃ

----------

ivy (29.03.2012)

----------


## ivy

> էս գրքում շատ հետաքրքիր բաներ կան Уильям и Марта Серз "Ваш малыш от рождения до двух лет", ինտերնետում կա։ Օրինակ հենց էս հեղինակն է ասում, որ պետք չէ խուսափել երեխային հետդ քնեցնելուց, կամ շատ գրկելուց, որ երեխան կարիք ունի մորը կպած լինել։ Դա կարդալուց հետո մի տեսակ ավելի հանգիստ եմ էրեխուս երես տալիս


Էդ գիրքը դեռ հղի ժամանակ էի կարդացել, երբ Հայաստանում էի:
Ձեռքին սովորեցնելու վերաբերյալ սովորաբար երկու ծայրահեղ կարծիք է լինում: Մեկը ասում է՝ ոչ մի դեպքում, մյուսը՝ անհրաժեշտ է: Էդ գիրքը, հա, երկրորդի կողմնակիցն է: Ասում է, որ երեխայի մոտ ապահովության զգացում է առաջանում, ինչքան մամային կպած լինեն: Ու որ պետք չի մանկուց հասկացնել իրեն, որ ինքը իր հույսին պիտի մնա: 
Ուղղակի ամբողջ օրը բալիկի հետ մենակ մնացող մամայի համար դա մի քիչ դժվար է: Հաճախ կարող է ուղղակի սոված մնաս, էն մնացած գործերի մասին չեմ էլ ասում:  :Smile: 
Հիմա իմ պստոն էլ է սկսել պահանջել, որ հա իրեն գրկեմ: Ես էլ ընդունում եմ պահանջը, բայց արդեն զգում եմ, որ սենց երկար չեմ ձգի: Մենակ մեջքիս ցավն արդեն հերիք է...  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

> Էդ գիրքը դեռ հղի ժամանակ էի կարդացել, երբ Հայաստանում էի:
> Ձեռքին սովորեցնելու վերաբերյալ սովորաբար երկու ծայրահեղ կարծիք է լինում: Մեկը ասում է՝ ոչ մի դեպքում, մյուսը՝ անհրաժեշտ է: Էդ գիրքը, հա, երկրորդի կողմնակիցն է: Ասում է, որ երեխայի մոտ ապահովության զգացումը առաջացնում, ինչքան մամային կպած լինեն: 
> Ուղղակի ամբողջ օրը բալիկի հետ մենակ մնացող մամայի համար դա մի քիչ դժվար է: Հաճախ կարող է ուղղակի սոված մնաս, էն մնացած գործերի մասին չեմ էլ ասում: 
> Հիմա իմ պստոն էլ է սկսել պահանջել, որ հա իրեն գրկեմ: Ես էլ ընդունում եմ պահանջը, բայց արդեն զգում եմ, որ սենց երկար չեմ ձգի: Մենակ մեջքիս ցավն արդեն հերիք է...


Ես էլ եմ էդ վիճակում, մանավանդ որ ի սկզբանե մեջքի պրոբլեմ ունեմ, դեռ մինչև էրեխեն, որ 2 հատ աման էի լվանում, ցավից մեռնում էի, հիմա ամբողջ օրը իմ չաղոյին ձեռիս ման եմ գալիս, երեկոյան արդեն մեռնում եմ։ Բայց դե մեղքս գալիս ա, որ լացում ա, ոնց չգրկեմ։ Ասում են թող թող լացի։ Մի անգամ թողեցի պորտը դուրս եկավ, էդ գոռալուց գրիժա էր առաջացել, մինչև հիմա տեղն ենք գցում, համարյա անցել ա, բայց դե իրա հիստերիկության արդյունքն էր։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> էս գրքում շատ հետաքրքիր բաներ կան Уильям и Марта Серз "Ваш малыш от рождения до двух лет", ինտերնետում կա։ Օրինակ հենց էս հեղինակն է ասում, որ պետք չէ խուսափել երեխային հետդ քնեցնելուց, կամ շատ գրկելուց, որ երեխան կարիք ունի մորը կպած լինել։ Դա կարդալուց հետո մի տեսակ ավելի հանգիստ եմ էրեխուս երես տալիս


Ան ջան, որ նայես գրքերին, էնպիսի խորհուրդներ կտան, որ... 
Ես գտնում եմ, որ ավելի լավ է երեխային դաստիարակել այնպես, որ թե քեզ հետագայում հարմար լինի, թե երեխային։ Չգրկելով ես չեմ ասում, անտեսել երեխային, բնավ ոչ։ Կարելի ա գործ անելուց երեխային սայլակով տանել մոտդ ու ասենք աման լվալուց խոսել հետը, երգել իր համար (ես էդպես էլ արել եմ)։ Ու երեխան հաստատ էլի կզգա մոր ներկայությունը։
Ծանոթիս երեխան իսկզբանե սովորեց գրկի վրա լինել։ 8 ամսեկան էր, որ տեսա, բացի մոր մոտից, ուրիշ ոչ մեկի մոտ չէր գնում, դրան գումարած, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ երեխան բավական խոշոր էր, խեղճ կնոջ վրա հալ չէր մնացել։ Նույնիսկ տատիկի մոտ չէր գնում, էլ չասած օտար մարդկանց մասին։ Բավական էր, մի օտար հայացք վրան նկատեր, էնպես աղեկտուր էր լացում, ասես աշխարհի վերջն էր։ 
Հետևաբար, մորը կապված լինելը էդ օրինակում ամենասխալ բանն էր։

----------


## ivy

Հա, ի դեպ մոռացա ասեմ:
Էստեղ ամեն նորաթուխ մայրիկ «տնային» մանկաբարձ ունենալու հնարավորությու ունի, ով ծննդաբերությունից հետո՝ առաջին շրջանում, գալիս, օգնում է կնոջը, սովորեցնում ոնց պահել երեխային, հետևում կնոջ առողջական վիճակին:
Ու իմ մանկաբարձն էլ էր ասում, որ կերակրելուց կողքս պառկացնեմ պստոյին, իրար հետ քնենք, որ կարողանամ հանգստանալ, ստիպված չլինեմ մի հատ էլ վեր կենալ տեղից: Իսկ այ մամաս ասում էր, որ ոչ մի դեպքում երեխային կողքս չքնացնեմ, հատկապես կերակրելուց, որ դա շատ վտանգավոր է...
Էդպիսի ծայրահեղ կարծիքներ:
Իմ ծանոթներից շատերն են կողքը քնացնում, էդպես կերակրում: Եթե մի քիչ զգույշ լինես ու զգոն, ոչ մի վատ բան էլ չի լինի պստոյի հետ, դու էլ կհասնգստանաս...
Ուղղակի ինձ մոտ տենց խնդիր չկար. իմ ճուտիկը գիշերը նախընտրում էր քնել, ոչ թե ուտել:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ես էլ եմ էդ վիճակում, մանավանդ որ ի սկզբանե մեջքի պրոբլեմ ունեմ, դեռ մինչև էրեխեն, որ 2 հատ աման էի լվանում, ցավից մեռնում էի, հիմա ամբողջ օրը իմ չաղոյին ձեռիս ման եմ գալիս, երեկոյան արդեն մեռնում եմ։ Բայց դե մեղքս գալիս ա, որ լացում ա, ոնց չգրկեմ։ Ասում են թող թող լացի։ Մի անգամ թողեցի պորտը դուրս եկավ, էդ գոռալուց գրիժա էր առաջացել, մինչև հիմա տեղն ենք գցում, համարյա անցել ա, բայց դե իրա հիստերիկության արդյունքն էր։


Վայ, խեղճ պստո...  :Sad:

----------


## Դեկադա

Երկու օր ա կարդում եմ... ինչքան հիշողություններ արթնացան: Երեխեքիս ծնվելուց մինչև հիմա ես չգիտեմ ինչ ա նշանակում հանգիստ կյանք: Մենք ամուսիններով ենք մեծացրել երկուսին էլ: Տղայիս ժամանակ քույրս էր օգնում: Որ հիշում եմ էտ օրերը հիմա էլ լացս գալիս ա: Ծնվելուց մի ամիս հետո ինձ վիրահատեցին ու իբր հետծննդաբերական ցավերը քիչ էին դրան էլ ավելացավ վիրահատականը գումարած մեջքիս ցավը / դիսկերի խախատում/ : Էտ վիճակով մենք տղայիս քնացնում էին ադյալների մեջ օրորոելով: Ամբողջ գիշեր հերթապահելով ու օորորելով, չհաշված որ արհեստական կերակրվող երեխա էր ու էն մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին մինչև կաթը սարքում էինք լինում էր դեպքեր երբ շիշը սառեցնելուց ջարդվում էր ու... հաջորդ օրը արդեն սողալով էի քայլում... ու տենց համարյա 2 տարի: Աղջկաս հետ մի քիչ հեշտ էր: Միակը էն էր որ ես կերակրում էի իսկ էտ ընթացքում ամուսինս պամպերսն էր փոխում, թե չէ կատաստրոֆա կդառնար: Կողքիս չեմ քնացրել, որովհետև մի անգամ գիշերը ձեռքիս կերակրելուց քնել էի, ու էտ օրվանից վախենում էի: Բայց հիմա արդեն հիշում եմ անցան գնացին էտ դժվարությունները…պարզապես եթե ամուսինը օգնում ա դա կնոջ համար անգնահատելի ձեռքբերում ա, հակառակ դեպքում խեղճացած նայում ես կողքերդ թե ով գոնե մի րոպե կպահի որ նստես:

----------

Apsara (06.06.2012), Ariadna (29.03.2012), Cassiopeia (29.03.2012), ivy (29.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2012), Ֆոտոն (06.04.2012)

----------


## Գեա

Երեխային կողքին քնեցնելը չի խրախուսվում երկու պատճառով, նախ դա վտանգավոր է, կան բազմաթիվ դեպքեր ,երբ մայրը քնել է կերակրելու պահին ու խեղդել երեխային կրծքով: Երկրորդ վտանգը նրանում է , որ երեխան մի անգամ սովորելով մոր կողքին քնելու հաճույքին, հետագայում հրաժարվում է իր անկողնուց, ու դա կարող է դառնալ սովորույթ ու ձգվել մինչև 2-3արեկան հասակը, նման երեխաներին շատ դժվար է լինում հետագայում սովորեցնել մենակ քնելուն:Կա նաև երրորդ պահը, այդ անկողնում ամուսինները նաև սեքսով են զբաղվում , ինչքան գիտեմ, ու ինչքանով է հիգիենիկ, պստոին էդքան վաղ տարիքից ծանոթացնել ծնողների միզասեռական ոլորտի բակտերիաների հետ:
Ճիշտ է նաև այն մոտեցումը ,որ երեխային չի կարելի հաճախակի վերցնել կամ օրորել քնելու համար: Նրանց դա դուր է գալիս ու մի երկու անգամից հետո սկսում են պահանջել, ու էլի այդ պահանջը լացի ձևով ձգվում ու տարիներ է դառնում: եթե այնուամեայնիվ երեխան անհանգիստ է ու շատ է լաց լինում , ինչպես նշվեց վերում, ուրեմն պետք է փնտրել ու գտնել պատճառը:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.03.2012), Chilly (29.03.2012), Ամպ (30.03.2012), Դեկադա (29.03.2012), Ուլուանա (07.04.2012)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Երեխային կողքին քնեցնելը չի խրախուսվում երկու պատճառով, նախ դա վտանգավոր է, կան բազմաթիվ դեպքեր ,երբ մայրը քնել է կերակրելու պահին ու խեղդել երեխային կրծքով: Երկրորդ վտանգը նրանում է , որ երեխան մի անգամ սովորելով մոր կողքին քնելու հաճույքին, հետագայում հրաժարվում է իր անկողնուց, ու դա կարող է դառնալ սովորույթ ու ձգվել մինչև 2-3արեկան հասակը, նման երեխաներին շատ դժվար է լինում հետագայում սովորեցնել մենակ քնելուն:Կա նաև երրորդ պահը, այդ անկողնում ամուսինները նաև սեքսով են զբաղվում , ինչքան գիտեմ, ու ինչքանով է հիգիենիկ, պստոին էդքան վաղ տարիքից ծանոթացնել ծնողների միզասեռական ոլորտի բակտերիաների հետ:
> Ճիշտ է նաև այն մոտեցումը ,որ երեխային չի կարելի հաճախակի վերցնել կամ օրորել քնելու համար: Նրանց դա դուր է գալիս ու մի երկու անգամից հետո սկսում են պահանջել, ու էլի այդ պահանջը լացի ձևով ձգվում ու տարիներ է դառնում: եթե այնուամեայնիվ երեխան անհանգիստ է ու շատ է լաց լինում , ինչպես նշվեց վերում, ուրեմն պետք է փնտրել ու գտնել պատճառը:


Գեա ջան իմ աղջիկը մի սովորություն ուներ ծնված օրվանից ուղիղ 3 ամիս ամեն օր երեկոյան 6-ին լացում էր... աննպատակ: Դա տևում էր ուղիղ մի ժամ, մի ժամից ձենը կտրում քնում էր / երևի իրա զահլեն էլ էր գնում/: Էտ ընթացքում մենք պիտի իրան գրկեինք ու տան մեջ քայլեինք: Շրջում էինք փորիկի վրա ու տուտուզիկին կամաց կամաց խփում / տենց էր սիրում ինչ անեմ/: Բայց եթե փորձի էտ գործողությունը նստած անեի, նենց էր լացում, որ արածիցս փոշմանում էի: Դե հիմա ասա, ոնց դրան ձեռքին չսովորացնեինք: :Smile: 


...ուզում եմ ասեմ, շատ բան երեխուց ա կախված: Հարևանիս երեխուն դնում են օրորոցը ու քնում ա, զարմանքից աչքերս չռվում են: Ես երազելով մնացի... :LOL:

----------

Apsara (06.06.2012), Ariadna (29.03.2012), ivy (29.03.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ան ջան, որ նայես գրքերին, էնպիսի խորհուրդներ կտան, որ... 
> Ես գտնում եմ, որ ավելի լավ է երեխային դաստիարակել այնպես, որ թե քեզ հետագայում հարմար լինի, թե երեխային։ Չգրկելով ես չեմ ասում, անտեսել երեխային, բնավ ոչ։ Կարելի ա գործ անելուց երեխային սայլակով տանել մոտդ ու ասենք աման լվալուց խոսել հետը, երգել իր համար (ես էդպես էլ արել եմ)։ Ու երեխան հաստատ էլի կզգա մոր ներկայությունը։
> Ծանոթիս երեխան իսկզբանե սովորեց գրկի վրա լինել։ 8 ամսեկան էր, որ տեսա, բացի մոր մոտից, ուրիշ ոչ մեկի մոտ չէր գնում, դրան գումարած, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ երեխան բավական խոշոր էր, խեղճ կնոջ վրա հալ չէր մնացել։ Նույնիսկ տատիկի մոտ չէր գնում, էլ չասած օտար մարդկանց մասին։ Բավական էր, մի օտար հայացք վրան նկատեր, էնպես աղեկտուր էր լացում, ասես աշխարհի վերջն էր։ 
> Հետևաբար, մորը կապված լինելը էդ օրինակում ամենասխալ բանն էր։


Դե Վեռ ջան, աման լվանալուց բնականաբար գրկիս չի լինում, կաչալկայով հետս տանում եմ խոհանոց, նույնն էլ ճաշ եփելուց։ Բայց համեմատաբար շատ եմ գրկում, ինձ թվում ա էրեխուց էլ ա, սովորեցնելը նշանակություն ունի, բայց նույն մամայի էրեխեքն էլ լրիվ տարբեր են լինում երբեմն։

----------


## ivy

> Երեխային կողքին քնեցնելը չի խրախուսվում երկու պատճառով, նախ...


Գեա ջան, էս հարցի վերաբերյալ մի կարծիք չի, որ կա: 
Ամեն մարդ ինքն է զգում, թե իր երեխային ինչ է պետք, ոնց է ավելի ճիշտ իրենց երկուսի համար: Շատ անհատական է դա:
Համոզված եմ, որ մոտ ապագայում դու էլ ուրիշ աչքերով կնայես էդ հարցին ու մեզ հետ էլ կկիսվես քո անձնական փորձով:  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2012)

----------


## Գեա

Դեկադա ամեն նման դեպք ստուգելու կարիք ունի: Երեխան անկապ երբեք լաց չի լինում, այլ բան է, որ մենք ուղղակի չենք կարողանում հասկանալ, թե բանն ինչում է: Մի օրինակ բերեմ... պստոների մոտ մինչև երեք -չորս ամսեկան հասակը, իսկ երբեմն մինչը վեց ամսեկանը աղիքային խիթ  է լինում, Երեխայի մոտ ուժեղ փորացավեր են լինում,երբեմն գազերը, ոչ մի կերպ դուրս չեն գալիս: Դրա պատճառները լիարժեք բացահայտված չեն: Մի շարք վերսիաներ կան: 1) աղիների նյարդաթելերի միելինիզացիան լիարժեք չի լինում ,արդյունքում  մի կողմից աղիների  կծկումները լիարժեք չեն լինում,մյուս կողմիցբերում են  աղիների սպազմի, գազերի կուտակմանը,2) ստամոքսաղիքային տրակտի ֆերմենտների արտադրությունը լիարժեք ձևավորված չի, արդյունքում սնունդը լիարժեք չի քայքայվում , արդյունքւմ կիսաքայքայմն արդյունքները նաև գազերի ձևով կարող են կուտակվել աղիներում բերելով ցավերի ու դիսկոմֆորտի... էլի կան վերսաներ , էլ չշարունակեմ : Երբ երեխային գրկում ու մետեցնում ենք մեզ, նրա որովայնը աստիճանաբար  տաքացնում ենք, աղիները թուլանում են, ցավերը անցնում են ու երեխան հանգստանում է: Արդյունքում ծնողը չի կողմնորոշվում, թե ինչից հանգստացավ երեխան ,  բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ երեխան հանգստանում ու քնում է , դա էլ պատճառ է դառնում , որ ամեն լացից մայրը երեխային գրկի ու մոտեցնի իրեն, այսինքն չգիտակցված օգնում է երեխային: Բայց  դա ահագին բարդ ու ձանձրալի պրոցես է դառնում, քանի որ ամիսներ է տևում , արդյունքում երեխան ինքն էլ է հասկնանում ու սովորում մոր գրկին, ու ամեն անհանգստացնող իրավիճակում հիստերիկ լացով պահանջում է , որ գրկեն իրեն: Ես ընդամենը մեկ պրոբլեմի մասին  գրեցի, իսկ նորածնային տարիքում դրանք բազմաթիվ են, ու ցանկացածի լուծման ձևերից մեկը երեխային գրկելն ու սեփական մարմնին մոտեցնելն է , որն էլ ծնողները անում են... իհարկե էդ իրավիճակներից յուրաքանչույուրը ավելի գրագետ լուծում ունի, բայց դրա համար պետք է բժշկի դինել, կամ համապատասխան գրականություն կարդալ...

----------

Դեկադա (29.03.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Գեա ջան, էս հարցի վերաբերյալ մի կարծիք չի, որ կա: 
> Ամեն մարդ ինքն է զգում, թե իր երեխային ինչ է պետք, ոնց է ավելի ճիշտ իրենց երկուսի համար: Շատ անհատական է դա:
> Համոզված եմ, որ մոտ ապագայում դու էլ ուրիշ աչքերով կնայես էդ հարցին ու մեզ հետ էլ կկիսվես քո անձնական փորձով:


 ճիշտ ես , ինչքան մայր այնքան կարծիք,գումարած կողից մեծ մայրիկ- տատիկ ու ատուտատիկների խորհուրդները:Ես գրում եմ այն, ինչ  սովորեցնում են մանկաբույժներին և այն ինչ ասում են մանկաբույժները իրենց դիմող մամաներին... ով ինչքանով կարողանում է այնքանով էլ հետևում է այդ խորհուրդներին... :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> ճիշտ ես , ինչքան մայր այնքան կարծիք,գումարած կողից մեծ մայրիկ- տատիկ ու ատուտատիկների խորհուրդները:Ես գրում եմ այն, ինչ  սովորեցնում են մանկաբույժներին և այն ինչ ասում են մանկաբույժները իրենց դիմող մամաներին... ով ինչքանով կարողանում է այնքանով էլ հետևում է այդ խորհուրդներին...


Բայց հետաքրքիր է, որ մանկաբույժներին էլ տարբեր բաներ են սովորեցնում  :Jpit:  Գուցե երկրների մեջ է տարբերությունը, չգիտեմ...

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Բայց հետաքրքիր է, որ մանկաբույժներին էլ տարբեր բաներ են սովորեցնում  Գուցե երկրների մեջ է տարբերությունը, չգիտեմ...


 իսկ ինչ են սովորեցնում ձեր մոտ ??? Կոնկրետ կգրես??? մանկաբույժը պնդում է,որ երեխային քնեցնեն ծնողների անկողնում??? շատ կհիասթափվեմ եթե պատասխանը դրական լինի...

----------


## Ariadna

> Գեա ջան իմ աղջիկը մի սովորություն ուներ ծնված օրվանից ուղիղ 3 ամիս ամեն օր երեկոյան 6-ին լացում էր... աննպատակ: Դա տևում էր ուղիղ մի ժամ, մի ժամից ձենը կտրում քնում էր / երևի իրա զահլեն էլ էր գնում/: Էտ ընթացքում մենք պիտի իրան գրկեինք ու տան մեջ քայլեինք: Շրջում էինք փորիկի վրա ու տուտուզիկին կամաց կամաց խփում / տենց էր սիրում ինչ անեմ/: Բայց եթե փորձի էտ գործողությունը նստած անեի, նենց էր լացում, որ արածիցս փոշմանում էի: Դե հիմա ասա, ոնց դրան ձեռքին չսովորացնեինք:
> 
> 
> 
> ...ուզում եմ ասեմ, շատ բան երեխուց ա կախված: Հարևանիս երեխուն դնում են օրորոցը ու քնում ա, զարմանքից աչքերս չռվում են: Ես երազելով մնացի...


Գայ ջան, մեզ մոտ էդ չհիմնավորվածը սկսվում էր երեկոյան 8:30-ից, մինչև գիշերվա 1-ը, 1-ից սկսում էր շշմել, 2-ին քնում էր։ Ու նենց էր լացում, որ համ պորտը դուրս էկավ, համ ձայնն էր կտրվել։ Հետո բժշկուհին դեղ խորհուրդ տվեց, սուպրաստինի մանկական տարբերակն ա, ֆենիստիլ։ Ասեց որ նյարդային համակարգը դեռ ձևավորված չի ու ինքը տեղ ա արել ամեն օր էդ ժամին լաց լինել, ասեց սա կհանգստացնի ու հնարավոր ա էդ ռեժիմից շեղվի։ Մի 3 օր տվեցի, տեղն ընկավ։

----------

Գեա (29.03.2012)

----------


## ivy

> իսկ ինչ են սովորեցնում ձեր մոտ ??? Կոնկրետ կգրես??? մանկաբույժը պնդում է,որ երեխային քնեցնեն ծնողների անկողնում??? շատ կհիասթափվեմ եթե պատասխանը դրական լինի...


Ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի պնդում, բայց ընդհանուր, հա, դեմ չեն էդ գաղափարին:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2012)

----------


## Mankik

> Դե Վեռ ջան, աման լվանալուց բնականաբար գրկիս չի լինում, կաչալկայով հետս տանում եմ խոհանոց, նույնն էլ ճաշ եփելուց։ Բայց համեմատաբար շատ եմ գրկում, ինձ թվում ա էրեխուց էլ ա, սովորեցնելը նշանակություն ունի, բայց նույն մամայի էրեխեքն էլ լրիվ տարբեր են լինում երբեմն։


Տարբեր են լինում, նույն ձեւով դաստիրակում ես, բայց ամեն մեկը իր ձեւով է ընկալում: Աղջկաս ինչքան փորձեցինք չգրկել, ելք չկար: Երկրորդ երեխայի ժամանակ գիտեի թե բոլոր երեխաները այդպիսին են, փորձում էի գրկած քնացնեմ, ինչպես մեծիս, չէր քնում: Քնում էր ինքնուրույն, բայց արթուն ժամանակ սիրում էր ձեռքերիս վրա լինել: Փոքրս քնում էր միայն իմ կողքին, ուրիշ ելք չկար, նույնիսկ օրօրելով չէր քնում, բայց արթուն ժամանակ ինքն իր հետ 1-2 ժամ կարող էր զբաղվել:

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի պնդում, բայց ընդհանուր, հա, դեմ չեն էդ գաղափարին:


 դե փառք Աստծու, որ գոնե չեն պնդում: Ընդհանուր առմամբ , ասեմ, որ մեր մոտ էլ, ոչ մի մանկաբույժ մորից ոչինչ չի պահանջում կամ  պնդում:Իսկ երեխայի սեփական անկողինն ունենալու գաղափարը ընդունված է ամբողջ աշխարհում: Այլ բան է, երբ օգնող բուժքույրը սկսում է սեփական փորձով կիսվել երիտասարդ մոր հետ, դրանով մասնագետի հարթակից անցնելով սովորական խորհուրդ տվող Վարդուշ տյոտյաի մակարդակին: Ես հասկանում եմ , որ հաճախ երեխային անկողնու մեջ պահելը ավելի հեշտ է, բայց այստեղ խնդիրը այլ , արդյոք դա ճիշտ է?: Հասկանում եմ , որ մայր լինելն ու երեխային խնամելը  տաժանակիր աշխատանք է ու երկաթե նյարդեր է պահանջում...
Նման ձևով կարելի է երկար բանավիճել տաքդիրների հարցում...

----------


## Գեա

> Գայ ջան, մեզ մոտ էդ չհիմնավորվածը սկսվում էր երեկոյան 8:30-ից, մինչև գիշերվա 1-ը, 1-ից սկսում էր շշմել, 2-ին քնում էր։ Ու նենց էր լացում, որ համ պորտը դուրս էկավ, համ ձայնն էր կտրվել։ Հետո բժշկուհին դեղ խորհուրդ տվեց, սուպրաստինի մանկական տարբերակն ա, ֆենիստիլ։ Ասեց որ նյարդային համակարգը դեռ ձևավորված չի ու ինքը տեղ ա արել ամեն օր էդ ժամին լաց լինել, ասեց սա կհանգստացնի ու հնարավոր ա էդ ռեժիմից շեղվի։ Մի 3 օր տվեցի, տեղն ընկավ։


 վառ օրինակ , որ մասնագետի օգնությունը կարող է էական լինել: ՈՒ ընդհանրապես,  ուզում եմ մի բան ասել,երեխան արգանդում գտնվում է իդեալական վիճակում, ծնվելուց հետո ընկնում է սթրեսի մեջ, կան այսպես կոչված նորածնային անցումային վիճակներ:Դրանք վիճակներ են, որոնք յուրաքանչուր, ոչ նորածնի դեպքում համարվում են պատոլոգիա: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով եմ  կարողանում միտքս պարզ գրել:Երեխան սովորում է ապրել իր համար անսովոր ու նույնիսկ վտանգավոր պայմաններում,ու այդ անցողիկ ֆիզիոլոգիական վիճակները պաթոլոգիկ վիաճկներից մի բարակ սահմանով են բաժանվում, այսինքն ամեն րոպե, ցանկացած կողմնակի ազդակ երեխայի համար կարող է  պրոբլեմատիկ դառնալ:մանկաբուժության մեջ մի ոսկե ստանդարտ կա, եթե նորածինը կուշտ է , տակը չոր է  ու լաց է լինում,պետք է պատճառ փնտրել ,իսկ գտնելուց հետո այդ պատճառը վերացնել ...երեխան երբեք անկապ լաց չի լինում, այդ եղանակով նա ընդամենը  ահազանգում է որևէ պրոբլեմի մասին, որ կարող է նաև շատ փոքր ու հեշտ լուծվող լինել....

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2012)

----------


## ivy

> դե փառք Աստծու, որ գոնե չեն պնդում: Ընդհանուր առմամբ , ասեմ, որ մեր մոտ էլ, ոչ մի մանկաբույժ մորից ոչինչ չի պահանջում կամ  պնդում:Իսկ երեխայի սեփական անկողինն ունենալու գաղափարը ընդունված է ամբողջ աշխարհում: Այլ բան է, երբ օգնող բուժքույրը սկսում է սեփական փորձով կիսվել երիտասարդ մոր հետ, դրանով մասնագետի հարթակից անցնելով սովորական խորհուրդ տվող Վարդուշ տյոտյաի մակարդակին: Ես հասկանում եմ , որ հաճախ երեխային անկողնու մեջ պահելը ավելի հեշտ է, բայց այստեղ խնդիրը այլ , արդյոք դա ճիշտ է?: Հասկանում եմ , որ մայր լինելն ու երեխային խնամելը  տաժանակիր աշխատանք է ու երկաթե նյարդեր է պահանջում...
> Նման ձևով կարելի է երկար բանավիճել տաքդիրների հարցում...


Բուժքույն էլ է մասնագիտություն, մանկաբարձն էլ հետը, ու Վարդուշ տատեր ինձ էս երկրում դեռ չեն հանդիպել: 
Բայց դե ասածս նաև ներառում է գինեկոլոգի ու մանկաբույժի կարծիքները:
Պետք չի էդքան համառ լինել միայն ու միայն սեփական կարծիքի ճշտության մեջ...

----------

Apsara (07.06.2012), Ariadna (29.03.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Բուժքույն էլ է մասնագիտություն, մանկաբարձն էլ հետը, ու Վարդուշ տատեր ինձ էս երկրում դեռ չեն հանդիպել: 
> Բայց դե ասածս նաև ներառում է գինեկոլոգի ու մանկաբույժի կարծիքները:
> Պետք չի էդքան համառ լինել միայն ու միայն սեփական կարծիքի ճշտության մեջ...


 Այվի դու որտեղ ես տեսնում համառություն ,ու սեփական կարծիքի պնդում: ես քեզ ասում եմ Հայաստանի հանրապետություն առկա ընդհանուր կարծիքը... հուսով եմ հավատում ես ու ստախոսությաան մեջ չես մեղադրի, մանավանդ որ պատկանում եմ ՀՀ մանյկաբույժների կլանին, բազմաթիվ վերապատրաստումներով , դրանց մեջ ի դեպ կան նաև եվրոպական դպրոցի մանկաբույժների թրենինգներ, կոնկրետ մի քանի անգամ մասնակցել եմ շվեցարացիների լեկցիաներին: Ու իրենք էլ նույն բան էին պնդում...որի հետ ես լիովին համաձայն եմ: Մի պարզ պատճառով` դեպքեր եմ ունեցել , երբ պստո աղջիկների մոտ(2-3տարեկան) գարդներելյոզ է հայտնաբերվել , կամ սունկ ու հենց գինեկոլոգներն են ասել, որ պատճառը երեխային անընդհատ անկողին վերցնելն է եղել, քանի որ նույն ինֆեկցիան հայտնաբերվել է նաև մոր մոտ...

----------


## Ariadna

> Բուժքույն էլ է մասնագիտություն, մանկաբարձն էլ հետը, ու Վարդուշ տատեր ինձ էս երկրում դեռ չեն հանդիպել: 
> Բայց դե ասածս նաև ներառում է գինեկոլոգի ու մանկաբույժի կարծիքները:
> Պետք չի էդքան համառ լինել միայն ու միայն սեփական կարծիքի ճշտության մեջ...


Ճիշտ ես, Րիպ, ես էլ մինչև էդ գրքերը կարդալը շատ ավելի հակված էի էդ խիստ ձևերին, կողքդ չդնել, ժամով կերակրել, դաստիարակել, չօրորել, չգրկել։ Մի տեսակ դա ա մեր մեջ նստած ավելի։ Էդ գրքից հետո շատ բաների ուրիշ տեսանկյունից սկսեցի նայել։ Ընդհանրապես հիմա դրսում ավելի էդ բնական վիճակներն են խրախուսվում։ Ծանոթներիցս մեկն էլ Անգլիայում է, ընդ որում էլի Վարդուշտատային մակարդակ չի։ Իրենց մոտ էլ էլի ասում էր, որ հիմա խրախուսում են հետը քնեցնելը, ու նույնիսկ հետը լողացնելը, ինչը օրինակ մի տեսակ անընդունելի է ինձ համար՝ նորածին երեխան հետդ պառկել նույն ջրի մեջ։ Բայց միտումը դեպի բնական վիճակներն են, ինչը կարող է չանեմ, բայց էլի կատեգորիկ դեմ լինել չեմ կարող, միգուցե շատ էլ ճիշտ է։ Եվ վերջապես էդքան ստերիլ պահելն էլ երևի ճիշտ չի, ոնց որ մենք ենք անում։

----------

ivy (29.03.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ճիշտ ես, Րիպ, ես էլ մինչև էդ գրքերը կարդալը շատ ավելի հակված էի էդ խիստ ձևերին, կողքդ չդնել, ժամով կերակրել, դաստիարակել, չօրորել, չգրկել։ Մի տեսակ դա ա մեր մեջ նստած ավելի։ Էդ գրքից հետո շատ բաների ուրիշ տեսանկյունից սկսեցի նայել։ Ընդհանրապես հիմա դրսում ավելի էդ բնական վիճակներն են խրախուսվում։ Ծանոթներիցս մեկն էլ Անգլիայում է, ընդ որում էլի Վարդուշտատային մակարդակ չի։ Իրենց մոտ էլ էլի ասում էր, որ հիմա խրախուսում են հետը քնեցնելը, ու նույնիսկ հետը լողացնելը, ինչը օրինակ մի տեսակ անընդունելի է ինձ համար՝ նորածին երեխան հետդ պառկել նույն ջրի մեջ։ Բայց միտումը դեպի բնական վիճակներն են, ինչը կարող է չանեմ, բայց էլի կատեգորիկ դեմ լինել չեմ կարող, միգուցե շատ էլ ճիշտ է։ Եվ վերջապես էդքան ստերիլ պահելն էլ երևի ճիշտ չի, ոնց որ մենք ենք անում։


Հետը լողացնելը էստեղ էլ է տարածված երևույթ՝ հենց նորածնությունից սկսած, մամայիս որ ասեցի, սիրտը վատացել էր  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2012)

----------


## SSS

Ինձ որևէ մեկի կասի ,արդյոք իր մոտի խանդի հիստերիկ նոպաներ եղել են, թե դա  միայն ինձ մոտ է ,էն ,որ շունչդ մի տեսակ կտրվումա, որ երեխադ ուրիշի մոտա այդ պահին ,բայց ամաչում ես ձայն հանես, որ չվիրավորես դիմացինին, բայց դե մեջից քեզ ուտում ես...

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ինձ որևէ մեկի կասի ,արդյոք իր մոտի խանդի հիստերիկ նոպաներ եղել են, թե դա  միայն ինձ մոտ է ,էն ,որ շունչդ մի տեսակ կտրվումա, որ երեխադ ուրիշի մոտա այդ պահին ,բայց ամաչում ես ձայն հանես, որ չվիրավորես դիմացինին, բայց դե մեջից քեզ ուտում ես...


Սոն ջան, մինչև տղուս ծնվելը ես մտածում էի, որ հենց էդպես ա լինելու իմ մոտ։ Որ ոչ ոքի չեմ թողելու գրկել երեխուս։ Բայց բարեբախտաբար էդպես չեղավ։ Մի բան էլ ավել, հերիք չի, չէի թողում երեխուն գրկեին, ես էլ չէի գրկում, որպեսզի գրկի չսովորեր։ Մենակ ապրող մարդու համար դա շա՜տ հարմար ա։ Ու բացի էդ, երևի կեսարյանն էր պատճառը, որ խանդ չառաջացավ։ Երեխուն մի քանի րոպեով զբաղեցնելը ինձ հնարավորություն էր տալիս հանգստանալու։ 

Հուսով եմ, որ մոտդ շուտ կանցնի էդ խանդի երևույթը։

----------

ivy (06.06.2012), SSS (06.06.2012)

----------


## SSS

Չէ ես մենակ չեմ ,օգնող էլ ունեմ, ես ել էի մտածում ,որ շուտով կանցնի, բայց հեսա 4 ամսեկանա դառնում, բայց ոչ մի դրական զարգացում չկա...Ես թողնում եմ ,որ ուրիշները գրկեն , բայց մեջից ինձ ուտում եմ

----------


## Cassiopeia

Սոն, միգուցե տիկնիկի պե՞ս ես վերաբերվում տղուկիդ։ Միգուցե, երբ ուրիշ հետաքրքրություն գտնես, կարողանաս խանդդ նվազեցնել։ Եթե երեխուն նայող կա, օգնող ունեք, հրաշալի եղանակ ա, որ ամուսնուդ հետ (առանց երեխայի) օրվա մեջ մի ժամի չափ զբոսնեք, գնաք կինո, թատրոն... Էդպես կամաց-կամաց կսովորես, որ բացի քեզանից երեխուն ուրիշն էլ կարա գրկի, գուրգուրի ու նաև *զբաղվի երեխայի հոգսերով*։ Ամեն ինչ հո գուրգուրանքով չի սահմանափակվում  :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (06.06.2012), Ֆոտոն (06.06.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ որևէ մեկի կասի ,արդյոք իր մոտի խանդի հիստերիկ նոպաներ եղել են, թե դա  միայն ինձ մոտ է ,էն ,որ շունչդ մի տեսակ կտրվումա, որ երեխադ ուրիշի մոտա այդ պահին ,բայց ամաչում ես ձայն հանես, որ չվիրավորես դիմացինին, բայց դե մեջից քեզ ուտում ես...


Ինձ մոտ չի եղել, բայց դե ծնողական խանդը հազվադեպ հանդիպող երևույթ չի: Էդպես իրենց տղուկներին խանդելով մեծացնում են, մի օր էլ սարսափելի սկսեսուր դառնում՝ էդ նույն խանդի պատճառով (թեև հնարավոր է, որ չգիտակցված), զգույշ քեզ հետ էլ էդպիսի բան չպատահի:  :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (06.06.2012), Cassiopeia (06.06.2012), Mankik (07.06.2012), Ուլուանա (07.06.2012)

----------


## SSS

Երեխեք եդքանԹ հասկանալով ,թույլ եմ տալիս պստիկիս ժամանակ անց կացնել մնացածի հետ, ես ոչ մի իրավունք չունեմ նրան զրկել իրեն  սիրող մարդկանց ներկայությունից ու քնքշանքից, բայց դե հիմա խանդում եմ ինչ կարամ անեմ, հետծննդաբերական պսիխոզի դրսեվորումներից մեկնա փաստորեն  :Sad:

----------


## Apsara

Էս թեման նոր եմ տեսնում, բայց շատ հետաքրքիր ա, որ կարդում ես մի տեսակ ոնց որ դարդերդ կիսողներ լինեն մյուս մամաները: Ինչքան իրար նման ու տարբեր են լինում դժվարությունները: երբ քեզնով ու քո խնդիրներով պարփակված ապրում ես, թվում ա թե դու միակ և անկրկն ելի տանջվողն ես: Բայց արի ու տես քո բախտը ինչ-որ տեղ բերել ա:

Ետծննդյան դեպրեսիան ես մի քիչ թեթև տարա, որովհետև ես գիտեի, որ կա այդպիսի երևույթ: Մենակ մնալը բացառվում էր, ընկնում էի պանիկայի մեջ, երեխան լացում էր ես էլ հետը, քնում էր էլլի էի լացում: Ալեքսանդրն էլ  շատ անհանգիստ ու լացկան էր, ձեռքի էր ուզում անընդհատ, մեկ էլ ամբողջ օրը կրծքերիցս կախված էր: Ես էլ դեպրեսվում էի ու մեկ էլ կաթս պակասում էր, բայց համառորեն արհեստական չտվեցի,    սպասեցի ամեն ինչ կարգավորվեց:

Վատն էն էր, որ իմ հարաբերությունները ամուսնուս ընտանիքի հետ մեղմ ասած լավ չի, ու իրանց իմ աչքին երևալը իմ դեպրեսիան եռապատկում էր:

Մամաիս հետ էի ինձ լավ զգում, վստահում էի իր խորհուրդներին ու առաջարկած գիրքը փրկություն եմ համարում բոլոր մամաների համար: Բենջամին Սպոկի Զրույց մայրերի հետ:

----------


## Apsara

> Երեխեք եդքանԹ հասկանալով ,թույլ եմ տալիս պստիկիս ժամանակ անց կացնել մնացածի հետ, ես ոչ մի իրավունք չունեմ նրան զրկել իրեն  սիրող մարդկանց ներկայությունից ու քնքշանքից, բայց դե հիմա խանդում եմ ինչ կարամ անեմ, հետծննդաբերական պսիխոզի դրսեվորումներից մեկնա փաստորեն


ՍՍՍ ջան, խանդը լավ բան չի, դրա հաղթահարելու գործի կեսը արել ես, որ հասկանում ես ու չես տրվում: Մյուս կեսն էլլ նրա մեջ ա կայանում, որ զգալու պահին չընդդիմանաս էտ զգացումին այլ աչքերդ փակես ու մի նրան դիտարկես կարծես դրսից, թողնես ինքը որպես նյութ տարածվի մարմնովդ ու կտարրալուծվի: Հոգեբանական տրյուկ ա

----------

